# Include page mit expression und directory



## Napsty (23. Jan 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Ziel ist es, eine dynamische Website basierend auf JavaServer Pages online zu stellen.
In der Adressleiste soll man einen Parameter eingeben (index.jsp?seite=irgendwas) und die definierte Seite soll mit dem include-Befehl eingefügt werden. 

Was ich bisher habe:


```
<%
		String incfile = request.getParameter("seite");
		%>
		
			<jsp:include page="<%=incfile%>">
			</jsp:include>
```

Das Problem ist allerdings, dass 

1. die zu includierenden Dateien sich im inc-Ordner befinden. Was heisst, ich muss bei der Adresse folgendes einfügen: 
_index.jsp?seite=inc/irgendwas_. Wenn ich das im Code einfüge (<jsp:include page="inc/<%=incfile%>">), dann geht das nicht; er includiert keine Datei. Muss ich hier u.U. den absoluten Pfad angeben oder ein Verbindungszeichen (z.B. ".") einfügen?

2. Die Dateiendung (.jsp). Bei der Adressleiste muss ich  _index.jsp?seite=inc/irgendwas.jsp_ angeben, damit die Datei includiert wird. Wenn ich das allerdings im Code festlegen will (also: _<jsp:include page="<%=incfile%>.jsp">_) geht das genau so wenig wie bei Problem 1.

Nun, wie bringe ich das hin, dass der Code schlussendlich so aussieht (zumindest von der Idee her): _<jsp:include page="inc/<%=incfile%>.jsp">_ und ich somit in der Adressleiste nur noch als Parameter "index.jsp?seite=irgendwas" angeben muss?


vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Napsty


----------



## el_barto (23. Jan 2004)

du musst den relativen Pfad ab deiner WebApp (z. B. MyApp) angeben. und dann probier mal folgendes.

```
<% String incfile =  "/MyApp/inc/" + request.getParameter("seite").toString() + ".jsp"; %>

<jsp:include page="<%=incfile%>">
```
weiß nicht, ob's funktioniert, hab noch nie probiert, den pfad als variable vorzugebem.


----------



## Napsty (23. Jan 2004)

Hi el_barto!

Vielen Dank! Jetzt funktioniert das ganze ohne Probleme. Habe den ganzen Morgen gebraucht, um so etwas zu finden, war aber erfolglos!

Danke nochmal.


----------

